# diagnosis help



## fisherdawnmarie (Nov 13, 2008)

What would be the correct diagnosis code for Hill-Sachs deformity and bony comminuted Bankart lesion?

Thank you.


----------



## jbaird (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this related to a shoulder dislocation or humerus fracture? I would code the dislocation or fracture instead.  If there is not documented evidence of a dislocation or fracture, consider coding pain or injury if those are symptoms.


----------

